# Credit shuffle did not work overnight



## Tacoma (Aug 31, 2020)

Imagine my surprise when I checked my account this morning and the 6200 credits that I had in a reservation that I cancelled yesterday were gone from my account even though I had reservations that they should have shuffled into. I am on the phone with worldmark being transferred to owner care. The girl thought she could fix the problem but I am on hold again.


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 31, 2020)

This is why I never let any expired credits loose in my account.  Most of the time, the programs will work correctly, but sometimes the shuffle doesn't work.  ALWAYS book any expired credits into a reservation to preserve them.


----------



## Tacoma (Sep 1, 2020)

That is what I had originally done. I booked a reservation knowing I would likely cancel but needed some waitlists of what I really wanted to come through.  I had lots of reservations for them to shuffle in to. Anyways the owner care rep said it could take up to a week to sort out but it looks like it is already good.


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 5, 2020)

Joan:
Sue has given you excellent advice. Never leave expired credits or HK tokens loose in your account. If you can see that they are expired, you MUST put them in a dummy reservation. If you want the expired credits to be available when you cancel (e.g. to be deducted for a space bank, or deducted for an Exchange), then you select a reservation date earlier than your others. If you want the credits to shuffle to other reservations, make your dummy be as late as possibly allowed by the credits.

I also noticed that the credits did not shuffle on Mon night. I haven't tried again since then.


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 8, 2020)

Just wanted to report that the shuffle worked on my account last night. It had not worked on Sunday night, after I made a reservation where the credits should have shuffled.


----------

